# Gutscheine von Groupshopping.Tv



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo Community,

gestern bin ich über eine Schnäppchenseite auf einen Anbieter aufmerksam geworden, der sich groupshopping.tv nennt. Dort kann man Gutscheine von Best Western, Cinestar und Edeka24 kaufen. 

Während der Bestellung bin ich dann schon ein wenig skeptisch geworden und habe recherchiert. Sowohl Best Western als auch Edeka24 haben mir per Mail mitgeteil, dass ich dort nicht bestellen soll und bestreiten eine Zusammenarbeit. Best Western weist sogar auf der Webseite darauf hin, dass sie die angebotenen Gutscheine nicht einlösen werden. 

Nach der Bestellung erhält man übrigens eine Mail mit den Kontodaten, aber keine Widerrufsbelehrung. In den AGB auf der Website findet sich dann der Hinweis, dass man den Gutschein erst bekommt, wenn noch drei weitere Leute über Freundschaftswerbung bestellen. Das steht aber auf der Bestellseite nicht.

Alles in Allem habe ich doch so meine Zweifel. Kann jemand noch mehr herausfinden?

Besten Dank,
Rhino


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2013)

Nach der Google-Suche

https://www.google.de/search?q=Amts...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

bekommt man von Google auf dem Flash-Link die Warnung wie im Bild.

Das sollte niemand klicken, selbst mit guter Sicherheitssoftware nicht. Nur in Testumgebungen könnte man probieren, was passiert, wenn man durchblickt, wie der PC tickt.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2013)

http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/edeka24-online-gutschein-100-49-223016


----------



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

Genau daher hatte ich den Deal. Und genau deshalb bin ich skeptisch gewesen und habe noch nicht bezahlt. Ich denke, das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2013)

Rhino schrieb:


> gestern bin ich über eine Schnäppchenseite auf einen Anbieter aufmerksam geworden,


Welche Seite ist das?
 Wenn die so unkritisch sind, sollte man deren Empfehlungen  generell mit äußerster  Vorsicht behandeln.


----------



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

hukd.mydealz.de . Aber sie warnen bereits selbst und haben den Anbieter auf die Ban-Liste gesetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2013)

Die Domain groupshopping.tv existiert erst seit


> Creation Date: 2013-05-31T07:38:33Z


Der angebliche Registrator James F. der Domain ist Google de facto unbekannt
(außer zwei nichtssagenden älteren Treffern)
und die angebliche Geschäftsadresse der Registrierung


> Registrant Address: Neuer Wall 10
> Registrant Postal Code: 20354
> Registrant City: Hamburg


ist laut Google https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Neuer Wall 10, 20354, Hamburg&hl=de&ll=53.552056,9.992838&spn=0.003334,0.006899&sll=53.552436,9.992191&layer=c&cbp=13,2.71,,0,7.71&cbll=53.552367,9.992242&hnear=Neuer Wall 10, 20354 Hamburg&t=h&z=17&panoid=E79GZJNq2Hv-vnPEcpjIAw
ein Nespressoladen .....


----------



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

Ich habe gleich mal die Kontoführende Bank (Nienburg) informiert. Vielleicht ein Finanzagent.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Domaininhaberin:
Groupshopping TV GmbH
Neuer Wall 10
20354 Hamburg

Impressum:
Rich & Beautiful GmbH
Sokelant Str.8
30165 Hannover

Beide Firmen konnte ich nicht im Handelsregister finden.

Nebelwolf


----------



## *Sunflower* (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider auch darauf reingefallen und leider auch bereits das Geld überwiesen. Dann wollte ich die Bestellung per E-Mail widerrufen und erhielt folgende Antwort:

_"der Widerruf ist erlischt vorzeitig, da es sich hierbei nicht um der Erwerb eines Produktes geht, sondern um eine Dienstleitung und zwar die Teilnahme an dem Bonusprogramm._
_Ähnlich wie bei einem Dating Portal. Auch hier wird die Teilnahme von beiden Seiten bei Vertragsabschluss bestätigt und es besteht kein Widerrufsrecht mehr._
_Ich möchte Sie an dieser Stelle auf unsere AGB verweisen. Sie haben die Möglichkeit beliebig viele Freude auf die Produkte aufmerksam zu machen. Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass für jeden etwas Schönes dabei ist_
_Und dass das Bonusprogramm für Ihren Freundeskreis eine große Bereicherung sein wird. Sprechen Sie gern vorab mit Ihren Freunden._

_Groupshopping.tv – Gemeinsam kaufen! Gemeinsam sparen!_
_Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung_

_Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nach der Bestimmung des § 312 d Abs. 4 Nr. 1 nicht bei Verträgen zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind, oder die aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für die Rücksendung geeignet sind._

_Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben._

_Sofern Gutscheine für die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen in den Bereichen Unterbringung, Beförderung, Lieferung von Speisen und Getränken sowie Freizeitgestaltung Gegenstand des Kaufvertrages sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht zu, sofern sich der Veranstalter bei Vertragsschluss verpflichtet, die Dienstleistung zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder innerhalb eines genau angegebenen Zeitraums zu erbringen. Sie sind in diesem Fall nicht zur Rückgabe des Gutscheins berechtigt, vgl. § 312 b Abs. 3 Nr. 6 BGB."_

Dann wurde ich auf den folgenden Punkt der AGB verwiesen:

_"10. Bonusprogramm
_
_10.1 Die Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH gewährt ihren Kunden die Teilnahme an einem kostenpflichtigen Bonusprogramm. Durch die erfolgreiche Teilnahme kann sich der Kunde einen 50%-igen Nachlass auf einen Wertgutschein seiner Wahl sichern._

_10.2 Die Gebühr für die Teilnahme an dem Bonusprogramm beträgt einmalig 49,00 Euro._

_10.3 Ziel des Programms ist die erfolgreiche Vermittlung von mindestens drei Neukunden an die Plattform www.groupshopping.tv. Von einer erfolgreichen Vermittlung eines Neukunden ist ausschließlich dann auszugehen, sofern eine von dem bestehenden Kunden abweichende dritte Person einen Wertgutschein auf der Plattform www.groupshopping.tv verbindlich erwirbt._

_Hat der Kunde insgesamt mindestens drei Neukunden vermittelt, erwirbt dieser den Anspruch auf einen 50%-igen Nachlass auf den Originalpreis eines Wertgutscheins seiner Wahl._

_Der 50%-ige Nachlass kann bereits auf einen aktuell zu erwerbenden Gutschein angerechnet werden. Erforderlich dafür ist lediglich die Bestätigung der Teilnahme an dem Bonusprogramm auf der Bestellseite und die Angabe mindestens dreier Namen von Neukunden inkl. deren E-Mailadressen. Eine Versendung des Gutscheins erfolgt in diesem Fall nach dem die Vermittlung der drei Neukunden erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist (diese jeweils einen Gutschein über die Plattform www.groupshopping.tv verbindlich erworben haben) und der reduzierte Kaufpreis zum Ausgleich gebracht wurde._

_10.4 Die Teilnahme an dem Bonusprogramm kann jederzeit storniert werden. In diesem Fall ist nachträglich die Differenz zum Originalpreis an die Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH zu zahlen._

_10.5 Die entrichtete Teilnahmegebühr ist weder im Fall der Stornierung der Teilnahme noch in einem sonstigen Fall möglich._

_10.6 Sofern eine Empfehlung über die Plattform www.groupshopping.tv an dritte Personen ausgesprochen werden soll, erfolgt dies ausdrücklich und allein im Namen des Kunden. Die Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH stellt hierfür lediglich die technischen Möglichkeiten bereit._

_Namen und E-Mailadresse von dritten Personen sind ausschließlich dann zu verwenden, sofern der Empfänger dem Kunden bekannt ist und vermutet werden kann, dass der Erhalt derartiger Empfehlungen von dem zu Empfehlenden gewünscht ist._

_Es ist untersagt, die Empfehlfunktion zu verwenden, um dritte, dem Kunden nicht bekannte Personen die von der Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH angebotene Dienstleistung zu empfehlen. Es ist ferner untersagt, die Empfehlfunktion systemwidrig zu verwenden._

_Für diesen Vereinbarungen entgegenstehende, durch den Kunden vorsätzlich begangene Verhaltensweisen haftet dieser für den der Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH daraus entstandenen Schaden uneingeschränkt. Von Ansprüchen Dritter stellt der Kunde die Rich & Beautiful Media GmbH frei."_


Habe ich jetzt gar keine Möglichkeit, mein Geld wiederzusehen? Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich auf soetwas reinfallen konnte.  Das ist mir vorher noch nie passiert.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2013)

> _der Widerruf ist erlischt vorzeitig, da es sich hierbei nicht um der Erwerb eines Produktes geht, sondern um eine Dienstleitung und zwar die Teilnahme an dem Bonusprogramm._
> _Ähnlich wie bei einem Dating Portal. Auch hier wird die Teilnahme von beiden Seiten bei Vertragsabschluss bestätigt und es besteht kein Widerrufsrecht mehr._


Kreative Variante der Widerrufslüge


----------



## bernhard (3 Juli 2013)

http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/330-be...en-inkl-frühstück-groupshopping-221789?page=4


> Das Angebot stammt nicht von Best Western und Best Western hat mit groupshopping.tv keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juli 2013)

Auf deutsch, der Widerruf ist gültig und die haben mir das Geld zurückzuüberweisen.

Wann hast du die AGB erhalten?


----------



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

Per Mail kam nur der zu zahlende Betrag und eine Kto. Verbindung. Keine AGB, keine weiteren Angaben.


----------



## *Sunflower* (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

hier sind noch ein paar Links zum Thema:

http://hottelling.net/2013/07/03/be...upshopping-tv-anzeige-erstattet-betrugsseite/

http://www.ahgz.de/unternehmen/inte...en-best-western-gutscheinen,200012204779.html

http://www.ciao.de/groupshopping_tv__Test_893625

Ich habe mittlerweile per E-Mail Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs erstattet. Dass dies jedoch dazu führt, dass ich mein Geld jemals wiederbekomme, glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## Rhino (3 Juli 2013)

Gut, dass ich noch nicht überwiesen habe. Mein Geld sehen die nicht. Leider hat die Bank auf die Mitteilung bisher nicht reagiert.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 Juli 2013)

Der Hoster ( Strato ) hat da wohl auch schon reagiert. Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## Rhino (9 Juli 2013)

Ich glaub es nicht. Wieder da, alte Adresse, neue Gutscheine!


----------



## Ryker (19 Juli 2013)

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, dass die Seite wieder online ist!


----------

